# New gas NMC 1K loader



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice looking machine.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Selling price?

Jean-Marc


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Well thats interesting. What make of gas motor? Should be lighter too.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Selling price I will have to ask Mark Brown @ NMC on that. Gas motor model, I don't know that one either, but it looks just like the Kabota diesel motor, but this thing has got some coohoonieee, @ 1800 rpm . That Kabota diesel is not very impressive. It's got a display so you can get all the read out of the motor. It will tell you how much fuel rate your burning per hour another screen will display rmp and so on.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

What's the weight of the loader?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Keith, could you shoot a vid of the machine? How many hour difference with kubota and gas before a rebuild is needed?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

You always have the best toys Keith. Looks nice. Where are we seeing problems with Diesel forklifts.? You don't need to register them so how can they complain.? 

Not sure I like the gas but, with gas prices right now then this machine might make some sense.

Is it as powerful as the 1k?


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

What's the horsepower on the gas motor and how much more fuel is it burning than the diesel? Why gas? I thought the new diesel emissions on forklifts of this size were not as stringent? Has this changed? Are we now expected to be having to put urea in our forklifts?!?! I haven't been keeping up with these changes so any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, I got some answers to some of your questions.

1) gas motor is a Kabota
2) life of motor is the same as diesel
3) 20% more torch & hp 
4) 61hp gas 48hp diesel
5)two year two thousand hour warranty on motor
6 weight is right at 5,000lb
7) price around $40,000 depends on options
8) in 2017 all diesels are going to be required to have particulate filters and eura (sp) additives to fuel this is going to sky rocket the price of a new loader plus it's really going to be smog down & the performance will suffer.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. We have 3 dodges up for sale right now. Sick of particulant filters. Going back to gas 550,s.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> 3) 20% more torch....


Yeah, more torch!
That is something we all need in our new machines!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Right now, I have 0 interest in anything with DPFs. I can see why NMC is making a gas option available.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Perfect opportunity. For all the liberal politics.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I can't see why I can not tear the filter off on a forklift if it were to have one. Just not money wise...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I am only able to keep two of my old landscape diesel trucks on the road, 1993 and 2000, if I prove to the ARB that they drive less than 5000 miles a year.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

odfrank said:


> I am only able to keep two of my old landscape diesel trucks on the road, 1993 and 2000, if I prove to the ARB that they drive less than 5000 miles a year.


ARB in Frank's post stands for "Air Resource Board" they are the folks coming up with all this and are the ones enforcing these rules on Diesel motors. This is the main topic of the thread gas or diesel. We all like diesel's but these new rules may change the way we buy in the further.


----------

